
Searching for list bullets with BigQuery and Dataflow - grivescorbett
https://medium.com/@grivescorbett/searching-for-list-bullets-with-bigquery-and-dataflow-ac8e84cfe746
======
perlin
Nice writeup! How are you finding the Apache Beam python bindings for
Dataflow? We are a Python shop, but have resorted to writing our production
pipelines in Java since Apache Beam doesn't yet support realtime jobs.

~~~
grivescorbett
Thanks! As you can see this was an incredibly simple use case of Beam, and my
first try :). Given that all I wanted to do was map a custom function and then
reduce with CountPerElement, Python did me just fine. I would imagine that
resorting to Java land is in my future as well.

